# Adding Fish to the trough?



## Rgurnee (Jun 3, 2019)

Heya,

So I have a small herd of 7 Nigies and a couple of Suri alpacas (yes they Do coexist wonderfully, and even share a small barn space peacefully).  Has anyone ever added fish to their trough to control insect larvae and algae?  I want to go even further and create a little aquascape in there, with tadpoles (which should also help with the insects, and plants, to mitigate waste and provide shade.  If not, will give it a shot and let you know!


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 3, 2019)

Welcome to BYH!! 

I've used Mosquito fish in a trough but I never did an aquascape or added plants.
What kind if fish will you be using?
I'm excited to see how it turns out for you!!
Please update


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 4, 2019)

We have goldfish in our tanks


----------



## animalmom (Jun 4, 2019)

I'd be concerned that the goats would eat any aquatic plants you put in the trough.  I have a mini water garden with iris, mint and water lilies near my milking stand and the girls don't seem to notice it... but a bored goatie looking for mischief may find fun pulling the plants out.

I don't know for sure... just a thought.

I had thought to do something like what you are thinking in the big round stock tank for the cows, which already has goldfish.  I'd put the plants in buckets at the fence side to try to limit the reach of cow tongues.

Would love to see pictures.  If you were in my area I'd gladly give you some iris and lily.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 5, 2019)

Just make sure that what plants you use are not toxic to livestock. I research everything half to death for toxicity and invasiveness.


----------



## Rgurnee (Jun 5, 2019)

Pretty sure Mosquitofish are illegal in Cali (don't necessarily want them competing with our local populations), but I hear gold fish do the trick and eat the algae too.  Problem is, our local feed store was Other of feeder fish today..of all days..first time in the Five years I've been going there to get feed, and drool over the salt tanks.

Def research all the topics. This UC Davis says Toyon is bad, as well as buckeye, alas, the girls eat and love them both lol

Was thinking of covering half the trough with hardware cloth to keep the ladies away from most of the vegetation.  I can see them sampling anything.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 12, 2019)

We always added goldfish to our large  horse tanks to control algae.  They kept disappearing and DH would restock the tanks every 2 weeks.  One day we were admiring a beautiful white heron perched on our corrals when he caught a fish out and ate it.  DH was furious     but we live several miles from a creek and these small herons are native birds.  Definitely cover the tank with hardware cloth or herons and raccoons will eat your fish. 

My DIL had a koi pond and one day her favorite koi was missing.  A day later a heron returned.  She chased it off.  DS3 laughed until she made him replace it.     Those koi are expensive.    He covered the little pond as soon as he dumped the new fish in!


----------



## Hipshot (Jun 12, 2019)

Gold fish are good plants in a stock tank is just to risky . Limit the livestocks access buy putting one quarter of the tank inside the pens.   Kep the others three quarters  and  all your plants outside  . Plants will do more for algae than fish. Enough plants will feed on most of the nutrients the algae needs .If you can sane net for local fish, they work good too and crayfish are great bottom cleaners .


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 14, 2019)

Just a thought. Would adding Canadian pond weed work? It would keep the oxygen levels high and inhibit the growth of algae.


----------

